# Mouse in ceiling between ground and 1st floor



## spinal_tap (13 Nov 2007)

Im an end of terrace house ... the front and rear of the house stretch out farther into gardens than the other houses on terrace (about a year old).

First heard a noise last week while in bed .. scratch, scratch. Coming from under the floor, possibly in the house next door.

Then head it over the weekend close to window of front room. Thought at first it was in the 'joint' part of the wooden blinds on the window.

Heard again this afternoon in same area, but could hear him scurrying across the ceiling.

Now I had a cursory glance to front and back of house and can't see where he's getting in. Any suggestions?

How to get rid of him if i can't lay a trap?

Attic a very awkward space to get into. Should I take a look up there too?


----------



## monkeyboy (13 Nov 2007)

*Re: Mouse in ceiling between grounf and 1st floor*

Had one in a stud wall before, he seemed to get stuck someweher in the cavity as it seemed to be in the same spot for a few days.

We cut a hole in the wall just big enough for a mouse and at the 1st sign of day light he scurried out through it. Perhaps a hole in the ceiling with a bucket and base ball bat  at the ready and your guy may scurry to the light to his demise!!!

The small holes are easy to fill and repair.


----------



## z109 (13 Nov 2007)

Any hole you can stick a pencil in is large enough for a mouse to get through, according to my mouse expert.

Put traps in the upstairs bathroom, if you have one (as there is usually room around the pipes for them to squeeze through, or in any room that has no carpet and knot-holes in the floorboards.


----------



## tablesalt (13 Nov 2007)

Whatever you do, dont lay any poison. As the rodent will consume it and then will go off and die somewhere you could never reach. His body will deteriorate slowly creating a horrible smell for ages and ages. 
I would lay traps in few areas around the house before making any holes. If it could get in there (wherever it is now) it should be able to come out and you may be able to avoid extra work for yourself.


----------



## TDON (14 Nov 2007)

It had to find its way in and will find its way out if dinner is laid on. Have recently caught 4 using Cadburys chocolate rolls in traps. But good luck finding any mice traps, as I've been looking and have been told that they can't be kept in. Seemingly every other person is over run with mice this Winter - don't know why. I'm meticulous about keeping both the inside and outside of my house spotless, so I'd love to know the reason !!


----------



## z109 (14 Nov 2007)

TDON said:


> It had to find its way in and will find its way out if dinner is laid on. Have recently caught 4 using Cadburys chocolate rolls in traps. But good luck finding any mice traps, as I've been looking and have been told that they can't be kept in. Seemingly every other person is over run with mice this Winter - don't know why. I'm meticulous about keeping both the inside and outside of my house spotless, so I'd love to know the reason !!


I've caught about twenty in my sheds so far.

The victory traps (the ones with the yellow plastic pressure plates) that you can get in Tesco are the best one I've come across.

Cheesy potato works really well!


----------



## Sarah W (14 Nov 2007)

I don't know if you can get it in Ireland but I've found "Ratto" in Portugal which is a thick glue you lay in a circle on a piece of cardboard with bait in the centre. The mouse (mice) get firmly stuck in the glue and can then be killed/disposed off outside the house. In my case the dog finishes them off long before I get to them!

Sarah W


----------



## Wexfordman (14 Nov 2007)

Only thing about the glue traps, is they can be very cruel. Mice/rodents can try and chew a limb off to get away from them, and it is a slow death. Much better to try one of the more instant traditional mouse traps. The plain old wooden ones I find are best, I used the plastic ones for a while until I found it trapped a few mice but did'nt actually kill them straight off.
Wexfordman


----------



## swordshead (14 Nov 2007)

Sarah W said:


> a thick glue you lay in a circle on a piece of cardboard with bait in the centre. The mouse (mice) get firmly stuck in the glue and can then be killed/disposed off outside the house. In my case the dog finishes them off long before I get to them!
> 
> Sarah W


 


Wexfordman said:


> Only thing about the glue traps, is they can be very cruel. Mice/rodents can try and chew a limb off to get away from them, and it is a slow death.


Yeh i agree here with Wexfordman!I know mice arent peoples fav animal..but at least try and humanely get rid of them. When i say humanely i mean as quick and painless as possible. Those glue traps are horrendous!


----------



## Sherman (14 Nov 2007)

TDON said:


> It had to find its way in and will find its way out if dinner is laid on. Have recently caught 4 using Cadburys chocolate rolls in traps. But good luck finding any mice traps, as I've been looking and have been told that they can't be kept in. Seemingly every other person is over run with mice this Winter - don't know why. I'm meticulous about keeping both the inside and outside of my house spotless, so I'd love to know the reason !!


 
It's to do with escaping from the winter cold and elements rather than the cleanliness of your house. Maybe your mice just really appreciate the way you keep the place


----------



## TDON (15 Nov 2007)

Sherman said:


> It's to do with escaping from the winter cold and elements rather than the cleanliness of your house. Maybe your mice just really appreciate the way you keep the place


 

Cheers  Yeah, I know the Winter and all that, but I've never had them any other years. Same with the spiders. Bid Muddas  . They get the pint glass, beer mat and escorted to the far end of the garden treatment though. 

My sis got a guy out to "see" to her mice. Clown put down that glue stuff on the  floorboards in the attic and went off about his business. The kids still aren't right from how traumatic the whole thing was. So imagine the poor mouse.


----------



## spinal_tap (15 Nov 2007)

Haven't heard anything since I posted. Maybe he reads AAM and became concerned about his welfare.

I think he may be using our house to get through to the neighbours ... our front room joins onto neighbour's kitchen, so I'd say it could be easy access. I'll mention it to neighbour when I see him.


----------



## stir crazy (15 Nov 2007)

tablesalt said:


> Whatever you do, dont lay any poison. As the rodent will consume it and then will go off and die somewhere you could never reach. His body will deteriorate slowly creating a horrible smell for ages and ages.



I think thats really good advice. How fast acting is the poison ?


----------



## Cahir (15 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> I think thats really good advice. How fast acting is the poison ?



Had mouse experts out last year and they said that after taking poison mice usually go outside to die and if they do die in the house they won't smell as bad as most people think.  He said that rats would stink though.  

Unfortunately despite spending €200 on the poison fella and sealing up the holes outside and inside the house I saw one of the little feckers in the hot press about 2 weeks ago.  He took some poison (I know this because the poison box position had changed).  Last year the guy said that after taking the poison there should be no activity after about 10 days.  Haven't heard anything for the last 4 or 5 days so hopefully they're all dead.  Also, if you hear one mouse you probably have loads more.  The first year we heard one and caught 13 in traps.


----------

